# Safari moteur de recherche Ecosia



## sconie (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour

Je cherche quelque chose sur Safari et il se met directement sur Ecosia. Je l'ai réglé dans mes préférences sur Google mais chaque fois je retombe sur Ecosia pour la recherche. Pourquoi? cela ne mincite pas à utiliser Ecosia qui se dit un moteur de recherche vert. Comment faire pour que mon moteur de recherche se remette sur mes réglages ?


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2013)

A la base, ça ne s'installe pas tout seul, je viens de tester, ça rajoute un plugin que l'on peut désinstaller...





Par contre vérifie dans Préférences/Général que ta page d'accueil est bien celle que tu souhaites.


----------



## sconie (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui merci, je l'ai desactivé. Ecosia c'est bien mais je ne veux pas que l'on me l'impose. 
Ma page d'accueil est la bonne.


----------



## Locke (19 Septembre 2013)

sconie a dit:


> Oui merci, je l'ai desactivé. Ecosia c'est bien mais je ne veux pas que l'on me l'impose.
> Ma page d'accueil est la bonne.



On te l'impose pas il me semble, il faut que ce plugin soit installé et *activé*. Si ce dernier n'est pas activé, il apparait dans la barre de navigation et c'est l'utilisateur qui s'en sert ou pas.


----------

